# looking for a graphic designer job in australia (perth)



## giftanina (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi, 

i am indonesian, a female graphic designer/ art director, 24 years old and i'm planning to move to australia next year after i get my master degree. 

i'm looking for a job as a graphic designer or an art director in Australia especially in Perth. I have more than 3 years of experiences in advertising and graphic designer industries. So, does anybody have any information or vacancies i can apply to? 

thanks guys


----------



## jerichos (Nov 26, 2010)

I think you should try the online job portals at Australia


----------



## giftanina (Nov 22, 2010)

thanks , but do you think it would be easy for a foreigner like me to get a job there in australia?


----------



## valuesourcer (Nov 30, 2010)

giftanina said:


> thanks , but do you think it would be easy for a foreigner like me to get a job there in australia?


Do you have sponsorships or a work visa already? You can also try boutique recruitment agencies in Sydney like elisjones & associates. they are based in sydney cbd


----------



## giftanina (Nov 22, 2010)

that's my main problem, i would need to find a job first that's willing to give me sponsorship then after that i can apply for the working visa. That's why i have to look for a job while i'm still in Indonesia. 

I know it's complicated but i really need to work in australia for some reason. Do you think the company by any chance would want to hire me if i havent had the working visa yet?


----------



## job.capital (Feb 9, 2011)

giftanina said:


> Hi,
> 
> i am indonesian, a female graphic designer/ art director, 24 years old and i'm planning to move to australia next year after i get my master degree.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Did you manage to find work and get to Perth in the end? I'm a local involved in the Recruitment industry....I may be able to point you in the right direction


----------

